# Ga-will die tomorrow, 3/5, gold. Ret. Mom and puppies and gold ret. Mix pup



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i truly wish i could help, but we are in england.

best of luck and i hope you get some results.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I looked at the site and didnt see the mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the Mom*

Here is the Mom Golden Ret. Mix w/puppies at Murray:

Please contact LIsa Hester and Pauline immediately if you can help!!

Please e-mail or call ASAP (e-mail usually quickest way to reach us)! Your rescue help is appreciated! 



Lisa Hester 
[email protected] 
770-441-0329 


Pauline Davis 
[email protected] 
c: 706-463-2194


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Murray_County.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the Mom at Murray*

Here is the Mom at Murray.
Please contact Lisa and Pauline at Murray!!!!

HERE IS LINK TO ALL OF THE DOGS AT MURRAY IN DANGER.

http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Murray_County.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*16 wk. Old ret. Mix puppy and puppy jrt's*

16 WK. OLD RET. MIX PUPPY AND PUPPY JRT'S

Dawn who has a wonderful rescue in NY said she would take the 16 wk. old Ret. Mix Puppy and the JRT Puppies if we can find a foster for 14 days, until they can probably fly to the rescue.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Did they beat the 3/5 deadline?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking*

I just emld. Lisa Hester to askk if they made it out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply from Pauline at Murray*

I emld. Pauline and asked if the Golden Ret. Mom Mix and the 16 wk. old Ret. Mix pup were saved and she replied:
yes she has been rescued 
so I emld. her again to ask if they both had been rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Confirmed*

Lisa Hester emld. me back and said both the 16 wk. old Ret. Pup and the Golden Ret. Mix Mom and puppies were rescued!:wavey:::wavey:

Thank God!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

karen519 said:


> i emld. Pauline and asked if the golden ret. Mom mix and the 16 wk. Old ret. Mix pup were saved and she replied:
> Yes she has been rescued
> so i emld. Her again to ask if they both had been rescued.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------

